# DP NOT caused by marijuana



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

So a lot of ridiculous comments have been left on this site. And I think this will be my last post. The biggest thing I want to make clear is that marijuana is not a cause of DP or DR. DP and DR are caused by traumatizing experiences or long term abuse. These traumatizing experiences include but are not limited to rape, life threatening situation, war, abuse, molestation, and high levels of stress.

If you read carefully, during and shortly after you experience sensations of DP or DR. These are not permanent however. There has been no conclusive evidence that DP or DR are linked to drug uses, and some argue they are all together not.

However, a dramatic high might have been a traumatizing experience for you, leaving high anxiety or stress which in turn lead to DP. It was however, not the cause of DP. (This is like saying getting raped leads to DP because it shifts the chemicals in your brain). Its not, it's the trauma for it.

I asked people to PLEASE stop reading random blogs and people's opinions and do some professional research. Here are some websites from professional sites that I think will alleviate your anxiety, and hence stopping your DP/DR. (It worked for me)

http://healthmad.com/mental-health/derealization-and-depersonalization-disorder/

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/dissociative_disorders/hic_depersonalization_disorder.aspx

http://www.minddisorders.com/Del-Fi/Depersonalization-disorder.html

http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/depersonalization-disorder-mental-health

http://psychcentral.com/disorders/sx47.htm

Please do the same research for schizophrenia. DP/DR is NOT the onset of schizophrenia.


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

I read thos blogs and it really changed my setting :... Thank You again for helping...


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

I read thos blogs and it really changed my setting :... Thank You again for helping...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why are you defending weed?

Your logic is like saying you push a baby off a cliff and saying it's the ground that killed him.

X causes Y, Y causes Z. Therefore X causes Z.

Weed isn't 100% safe

*Half the people on this site woundln't have DP if they didn't smoke weed.*

Sure it doesn't happen to every person that smokes it, but for 1/100 people it causes DP.

I SMOKED WEED TWICE AND DIDN'T HAVE A BAD TRIP AND GOT DP ANYWAY! NO TRAUMA REQUIRED!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Why are you defending weed?
> 
> Your logic is like saying you push a baby off a cliff and saying it's the ground that killed him.
> 
> ...


i had an orgasm when i read that. no but seriously, i agree


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> i had an orgasm when i read that. no but seriously, i agree


thank you, now get in the chat room, its lonely in there.

@gusano, I can't wait for your rebuttle.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> X causes Y, Y causes Z. Therefore X causes Z.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread is so wrong. Weed does trigger DP/DR. I have fully recovered but smoking a joint will still make me have a DP/DR episode.

I know what I'm talking about.

JJ


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

gusano_87 said:


> So a lot of ridiculous comments have been left on this site. And I think this will be my last post. The biggest thing I want to make clear is that marijuana is not a cause of DP or DR. DP and DR are caused by traumatizing experiences or long term abuse. These traumatizing experiences include but are not limited to rape, life threatening situation, war, abuse, molestation, and high levels of stress.
> 
> If you read carefully, during and shortly after you experience sensations of DP or DR. These are not permanent however. There has been no conclusive evidence that DP or DR are linked to drug uses, and some argue they are all together not.
> 
> ...


It makes sense to *do some professional research* but make sure you read carefully and objectively. To say that DP cannot be caused by marijuana ignores the criteria and goes against empirical evidence. Note one of your above references: http://www.minddisorders.com/Del-Fi/Depersonalization-disorder.html

"The diagnosis of _depersonalization disorder_ is usually a diagnosis of exclusion. The doctor will take a detailed medical history, give the patient a physical examination, and order blood and urine tests in order to rule out _depersonalization_ resulting from epilepsy, substance abuse, medication side effects, or recent periods of sleep deprivation."

It comes down to the semantics of Depersonalization Disorder verses Depersonalization. If a doctor finds traces of drugs in your body then he could consider you under the influence and experiencing depersonalization.

But what if the symptoms of depersonalization persist? There is nothing preventing the diagnosis being changed to depersonalization disorder. The same text states:

"Depersonalization is a common experience in the general adult population. However, when a patient's symptoms of depersonalization are severe enough to cause significant emotional distress, or interfere with normal functioning, the criteria of the DSM-IV-TR for "depersonalization disorder" are met."

It does not say, "the criteria &#8230; are met unless you happened to have smoked a joint"

"Depersonalization disorder, like the dissociative disorders in general, *has been regarded* as the result of severe abuse in childhood. This can be of a physical, emotional, and/or sexual nature&#8230;The causes of depersonalization disorder are *not completely understood*."

It does not say, "unless you have been severely abused you cannot have a dissociative disorder".

*&#8230;alleviate your anxiety, and hence stopping your DP/DR. (It worked for me)* It is great that is worked for you but there is a serious 'professional' mistake in this statement. Anxiety is a common comorbid condition found in DP sufferers but is not part of the definition (do some professional research please). Some people with DP/DR do not have anxiety (lucky them). If your problems were resolved by relieving anxiety, then your primary problem was an anxiety disorder, not DPD.

Search the entire document for 'anxiety' and the word isn't even there. There is one occurrence of the word 'anxious'.

The key criteria, "&#8230;clinicians generally consider the triad of emotional numbing, changes in visual perception, and altered experience of one's body to be important core symptoms of depersonalization disorder"


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------

